# Overnight Sleeping-Legally Enforceable



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

An interesting article in a Whitby local paper states that the rules regarding overnight sleeping are not legally enforceable.......

Whitby Gazzete

Sounds like the police and local council can't decide who is responsible for implementing the law.

I have often wondered if this law has ever been applied.We have occasionally overnighted by the roadside but try to do it sympathetically with regard to local people.

We have never been asked to move by anyone,the only problems have been caused by some yobbish boy racers who seemed intent on keeping us awake with high revving engines and screeching tyres :roll:


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I love the sign at Woolacombe front which not only says no sleeping and no cooking but also no personal ablutions.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think a lot of times it a just a ***** deterrent isnt it


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It is anybody's choice of how they want to spend their time, if it is motor homes, caravans, static or touring, tents, or hotels or B&b's or just sleeping under a hedge, folk should just but out.. 

it may not be the personal choice of any of the above to them, but as long as any of them are done in a way that is not intrusive to anybody else there is no harm done.

One way is to get all the folk who want to sleep in Hotels or B&B's and cater for them, which Whitby or anywhere else for that matter caters for, Caravans are catered for with sites by the thousand especially on the East Coast.. Motor homers are a different breed but still have the same needs as any of the others, except we are more mobile and tend not to stay put in one place for any great length of time..

So!.

If we do not stay in one place that means we tend to spread the money around and it would seem to me to be an attractive proposition to encourage folk who have motor homes to stop over for a couple of days, not free but there again not on a site which is a long way out of towns, as tuggers do have the means of getting into towns with their vehicles when the caravan is parked up, where for us it means getting public transport to get into towns, and seeing as a lot of the motor home fraternity are getting on a bit in years is not always suitable..

So as the first letter says, provide somewhere within easy walking distance from any town or attraction, easy enough to carry any shopping etc, even if the only facility is somewhere safe to park for a nominal fee for an overnight stay, personally that would do for me for 99 times out of the hundred even if I had to book the stopover on line and pay by my card, which would have the advantage of stopping travellers taking over and making it an encampment, which if the truth is boiled down this is what councils are afraid of, and motor homes to some are just one step away from gypsies...

Which of course we are not.. Are we?..


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tired*

We are in Scotland at the moment.

Have never seen so many, No Overnight Sleeping, No Overnight Camping, No Camping, No cooking even. And height barriers everywhere.

Welcome to Scotland, maybe if you are a Golfer / Skier and staying in Hotels.

The people make up for it mind.

TM


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
An argument could be made by some c/vanners,when enroute to places,often all that is needed is an overnight halt,so why cannot councils provide spaces with this in mind,easy walking into town,saves pollution/traffic/parking of cars problems etc. I saw the problems when nighting out with the lorry,if you went into town,it was a long walk back,it was only marginaly better with the M/homes,space is scarce in England,god has stopped making land,but is still making people,so 3 M/h-C/v spaces,equals one house. We are getting on a bit,love the CLs out on farms but like to get into town,hence the c/van while in europe mainland with the M/h,loved the Aires,Portugal,wild camping (+ house),but this is england. As can be seen by a poster on here,neighbours do not like C/v-M/h,parked at an adjoining property,often now there are covenants? to forbid this,so imagine your at your sea side retirement home of your dreams and a M/h-C/v. pulls up outside and settles down for the evening.
If you can park a M/h in the centre of town.. young generation travellers have m/h's now,where will it end.
Ted.
PS A lot of members have tented/caravanned and are now M/m'ing,each has its drawbacks,it would appear that unless you have a bike/motor cycle or toad with your M/h, there is not so much"Freedom"its shankses pony or public transport,our first bus is about 08.30,last one 20.30 and going to get reduced,now that focuses your minds.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Tired*



teemyob said:


> We are in Scotland at the moment.
> 
> Have never seen so many, No Overnight Sleeping, No Overnight Camping, No Camping, No cooking even. And height barriers everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Steve; I commented about this in July, in Scarborough (same District Council)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-109844-scarborough.html

at least the message seems to be getting across that there needs to be some provision for motorhomers who just don;t want to use one of the sites that seem to have so much control over the councils' attitiudes.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

grouch - I love the sign at Woolacombe front which not only says no sleeping and no cooking but also no personal ablutions.

Is this the one?


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I think so. Probably one for Pusser.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> grouch - I love the sign at Woolacombe front which not only says no sleeping and no cooking but also no personal ablutions.
> 
> Is this the one?


 howabout...
no spitting,swearing, nose picking, wearing offensive clothing, fat people with football shirts, noisy bloody screaming kids, smokers, dogs crapping everywhere, people eating ice creams, candy floss, women with tattos on their left boob, vests, etc etc...

any more?

:lol: :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry to go a bit off topic there, but just how out of touch are these places? The rules they make up are completely unenforceable, they need to think about who is going to their "holiday resorts", and cater for them. If there are motorrhomers parking up overnight, it's maybe because they like the place and haven't got anywhere clsoe to stay, so why not provide a toilet dump and fresh water and have dedicated MH parking overnight? In Scarborough they charge £6 for 24hour parking - an extra couple of quid for longer bays, to include toilet dump & fresh water woud be ok, surely? And think of the revenue for the town in pubs, restaurants, shops etc. :idea:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not all councils are that short sighted. Maybe just the ones that have hoteliers as councillors?

Powys CC that covers most of Mid-Wales has permitted over night stays for campervans on council carparks for a number of years now. It's on the tariff board (free if you arrive after 6 and leave before 8, otherwise normal parking charge). You are limited to, I think, to 2 nights in 7 in any particular one.

Although there are no dumping facilities there is a toilet block on or near to many of them.

Dick


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Just come back from Sweden it's the complete opposite. The picnic halts are set well back from the road with WCs,water and a designated toilet emptying room like a sluice.
Everything is clean and clearly displayed is a checklist when the facilities were cleaned which is twice daily.
Also diesel is cheaper than petrol-remember when that was the case here?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Tired*



teemyob said:


> We are in Scotland at the moment. Have never seen so many, No Overnight Sleeping, No Overnight Camping, No Camping, No cooking even. And height barriers everywhere. Welcome to Scotland, maybe if you are a Golfer / Skier and staying in Hotels.
> The people make up for it mind. TM


According to the link below, you should be able safely to ignore such signs:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/6797-good-news-no-overnight-parking.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Stand by for the “thee shall not transgress even the most ridiculous rule” brigade Roger 

Dick


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We love wildcamping been doing it for years, its not the money its the location and the faff of booking campsites, and this time of year they are terrible places.

We have been asked to move on once by a resident, we couldnt see how we were causing a problem, but we didnt complain we just moved and found an even better place just down the road.

If done responsibly it is not a problem and yes we really should have facilities like France, Germany, Italy . It is outrageous how little we who pay the taxes get for our money ( but thats a different argument). And how this could be turned into a positive by forward thinking councils

As long as you park and act responsibly , I don t think the police care. Are they really going to get you out of your bed and demand you drive off? I dont think so. 

Jon


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. We travelled up to Scotland last Sunday evening and ended up staying the night at Southwaite motorway services. It cost us £8. Not a lot for the money, really - a rubbish bin and a water tap!!

'We'd seen so many of the 'no overnight parking' signs' and read on this site about them. It seems that you can now stay at the motorway services at a price. Hubbie paid £10 at Monfichet on the M11 on the way back from the Open Golf at Sandwich. We were very lucky that it was quiet and there were no other vehicles at all in the area for motor caravans and caravans.. There were two motor caravans in the general area for cars.

Val


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm sure that between us all we could come up with a suitable notice to display in our windscreens.

No doubt others could come up with better than my attempt:


"Tax paying UK citizens - please do not disturb"


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how about "off duty truck drivers, never had any problem in the artic" :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

bognormike said:


> how about "off duty truck drivers, never had any problem in the artic" :lol:


How about.......

Please ensure the sign is legally enforceable before disturbing me.

Remember, where there is blame there is a claim.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'A suitable notice to display in our windscreens'

If it's good enough for Trotters Independant Traders then it should be good enough for us!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

" Driver on compulsory Tachograph Rest Period - Do not disturb"

I could place my Tachograph Driver card in the window next to it!


----------

